# ProjektQ - CarpTalk: Verhalten am Wasser (November 2011)



## Carp Talk (11. Oktober 2011)

Noch Schlaftrunken versuche ich die Augen zu öffnen. Der Gesang der Vögel und der langsam
erwachende Tag hauchen mir wieder Leben ein.
Von meinem Bedchair aus blicke ich durch die offene Zelttür auf ein traumhaft schönes Szenario.
Nebelschwaden ziehen langsam über den zu einem Spiegel erstarrten See und die ersten
Sonnenstrahlen durchbrechen die morgendliche Kälte.
Ein neuer Herbsttag bricht an.

Augenblicke wie dieser sind es, die mir immer wieder die Faszination unseres Hobbys in Erinnerung rufen.
Die Schönheit der Natur, mit all ihren unterschiedlichen Facetten und Individuen, erleben und teilen zu dürfen ist schon etwas ganz Spezielles.
Und doch gibt es da immer wieder Situationen die dieses malerische Bild zerstören.

Müll beispielsweise, welcher leider allzu oft von Sportsfreunden zurück gelassen wurde die
augenscheinlich kein Interesse an einer sauberen intakten Natur haben.
Sollten wir nicht eine gewisse Verantwortung gegenüber unserer Umwelt und ihren Lebewesen zeigen und diese mit Respekt behandeln?

Und wie gehen wir mit unseren Mitmenschen um? 
Muss man denn tatsächlich den gesamten See mit Schnüren abspannen, um sich schlussendlich auch noch darüber aufzuregen das ein „umher irrender“ Spinnfischer diese einfängt?

Diese und viele weitere Fragen sollen Thema des heutigen Carp-Talks sein.

*Verhalten am Wasser *- Nebenbei bemerkt ein Thema das Alle und nicht nur die Karpfenanglergemeinde betrifft!



Viel Spass wünscht

Euer CarpTalk



PS: Wie immer freuen wir uns auf rege Beteiligung Eurerseits.


----------



## Carras (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: ProjektQ - CarpTalk: Verhalten am Wasser (Oktober 2011)*

Nach längerer Pause haben wir für den Oktober endlich mal wieder einen Carp Talk für die User des AB’s.
Da einige Mitglieder unserer Gruppe nur sehr wenig Zeit hatten und die Urlaubszeit auch ihren Tribut zollte, bekamen wir es nicht hin, die letzten Monate etwas „zu Papier“ zu bringen.

Bezüglich Thema, haben wir ein bisschen gegrübelt, was denn interessant wäre. Schlussendlich sind wir dann bei einem (wie wir finden) recht guten Thema hängen geblieben. Dieses mal geht es um das „Verhalten am Wasser“.
Immer und immer wieder liest man von ärgerlichen Vorkommnissen am Gewässer, wo sich so manche Angler gestört, belästigt oder gar bedroht fühlten.
Wir denken, dass ist nicht auf die leichte Schulter zu nehmen, denn langfristig können genau solche Dinge, zu massiven Einschränkungen in unsere Angelei führen.

Ich denke, mit einem gesunden Menschenverstand, kann man vielen Dingen vorbeugen, so dass es erst gar nicht zu solchen Vorkommnissen führt.


Was sind denn aber diese Dinge, die zu evtl. Streitereien am Wasser führen können?

Nun, da gibt es doch einiges.


Platzwahl
Zur aller erst möchte ich den Umgang mit anderen Angler ansprechen. 
Ich halte es für selbstverständlich, denn so wurde ich erzogen, dass ich mich mit anderen Leuten arrangiere. Fürs Angeln bedeutet das, dass wir uns ein Gewässer in irgend einer Weiße teilen müssen. Ich kann und werde ein Gewässer nie für mich alleine beanspruchen. Daher ist es ganz einfach eine Sache der Kommunikation.
Man muss nur miteinander reden (können). 
Wenn ich z.B. an mein Wunschgewässer komme, so verschaffe ich mir erst mal einen Überblick um zu sehen wie viel andere Angler schon am Gewässer sind und welche Stellen derzeit belegt sind.
Hier gilt die Regel, wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst. Sind andere vor mir an meinen gewünschten Plätzchen, dann hab ich einfach Pech gehabt. Das mag mich zwar im ersten Schritt ärgern, aber als Sportsmann nimmt man das einfach hin. Wenn man vor hat, mehrere Tage am Gewässer zu bleiben, so kann man auch auf den Angler zu gehen, der an der besagten Stelle gerade sitzt und angelt. Bei einem netten Gespräch von Angler zu Angler, kann man meist sehr schnell herausfinden, ob der Gegenüber auch für längere Zeit an der Stelle bleiben möchte oder ob er ggf. zu späterer Stunde, den Platz verlassen wird. Bleibt er auch länger, suche ich mir alternativ einen anderen Platz. Wird er den Platz später verlassen, dann spreche ich mich mit ihm ab und übernehme den Platz, sobald er eingepackt hat.
Natürlich habe ich auch schon öfters zu Ohren bekommen, dass gewisse „Cliquen“ sich die besten Plätze gerne übergeben. So dass möglichst kein anderer Angler die Möglichkeit hat den Platz zu übernehmen, wenn er denn mal frei wird.
Von solch einer Vorgehensweiße, bin ich überhaupt nicht begeistert. Diese „geheim internen“ Absprachen deuten auf eines hin, nämlich „Neid“. Sie gönnen anderen Anglern, die sie nicht kennen, die Fische nicht, die an diesem Superplatz ggf. gefangen werden könnten. Davon muss man weg kommen. Diese Missgunst ist völlig fehl am Platze.
Jeder hat das gleiche Recht am Wasser, egal ob er auf Karpfen, Hecht, Zander oder Forellen angeln möchte. Und das muss jedem klar sein.








Futter
Wir alle kennen die Praktik, dass man als Karpfenangler bestimmte Spots, fast das ganze Jahr lang unter Futter hält um den Platz immer schön attraktiv zu halten. 
Grundlegend, halte ich dieses für kein so großes Problem, wenn man die Futtermengen, an die Fischdichte, entsprechend anpasst. Sprich, maßloses und blindes abkippen, sollte man unbedingt verhindern. Denn blinde Futteraktionen, führen bei anderen Anglern, schnell zu einem negativen Eindruck. Und das nicht zu unrecht.

Ich kann die Angler ja irgendwo verstehen, wenn Sie das Jahr über immer wieder Futter auf „ihren“ Platz geben um dort langfristig erfolgreich zu sein. Sie wollen Erfolg haben. Klar wer will das nicht,…
Aber, und daher ordne ich das ebenso zum Arrangement mit anderen Anglern ein, darf es nicht so sein, dass man solche Plätze tatsächlich und alleinig für sich beansprucht. Es ist und bleibt ein Platz am Wasser, nicht mehr nicht weniger.
Und sitzt dort zufällig schon ein anderer Angler, dann ist das eben erst mal so und man kann wie oben schon beschrieben vor gehen. Nämlich: FREUNDLICH miteinander reden.

Ich persönlich halte von solchen, mehr oder weniger fixierten Futterplätzen, nur in gewissem Maße etwas. Denn sie machen mich unflexibel.
In einer Umfrage, eines anderen Forums, kam heraus, dass die meisten Karpfenangler den Platz wechseln, wenn sich nach max. 24 bis 36 Std. nichts am Bissanzeiger meldet.
Das pure Aussitzen, wie man es auch nennen kann, verfolgen gar nicht mehr so viele Angler. Ein für mich, durchaus positiv zu sehender Trend. 
Denn diese Angler sind dann auch gar nicht mit der „Pflege“ von Futterplätzen beschäftigt. Ich denke das wäre vom Aufwand her (Finanziell, wie Materiell), auch gar nicht ohne Weiteres machbar. Wenn man drei oder vier Gewässer befischt und dort in jedem Gewässer auch noch min. drei verschiedene Futterplätze das Jahr über befüttern möchte,…na dann mal viel Spass bei der Arbeit und ne dicke Geldbörse.

Der Hauptvorteil liegt meines Erachtens aber darin, dass ich nicht auf einen bestimmten Platz angewiesen bin. Ich muss mich damit auch überhaupt nicht ärgern, dass jetzt zufällig jemand anderes an dem Platz sitzt, wo ich ursprünglich hin wollte. Ich setzt mich wo anders hin und gut ist.
So ist man ganz einfach, sehr viel flexibler! Und das ist heutzutage ein Wort, welches man immer häufiger hört und liest. Und ich behaupte: nicht umsonst!




See „Abspannen“
Eine andere Kritik die wir Karpfenangler oftmals zu hören bekommen, ist „das sinnlose Abspannen“ von ganzen Seeteilen. Und damit müssen wir uns auch ganz offen auseinander setzen. 
Selbstverständlich fischen wir mit unseren Methoden zu 95 % am Grund. Das ganze kombiniert mit Distanzen die gerne auch zw. 70 und 120 Meter liegen. Wer mit dem Boot angeln darf, legt seine Köder ggf. noch weiter entfernt, ab.
Manchmal hat man (je nach Gewässer) die Möglichkeit Markierungsbojen zu setzen. Dann ist das erst mal O.K. So können Schleppangler mit dem Boot, recht schnell erkennen, dass am Grund oder in Grundnähe, Schnüre verlaufen können (sofern diese abgesenkt wurden!)
Doch nicht immer ist eine Boje erlaubt, bzw. nicht immer schafft es der Schleppangler über die Schnüre „hinweg“ zu fischen. Was dann passiert brauch ich glaub nicht erklären.
Oftmals sieht man zwei wütende und tobende Angler am Wasser vor sich. Doch wer hat nun Recht?
Ist es der Karpfenangler, weil er ja schon länger am Platz saß? Oder war es der Raubfischangler, weil er ja dasselbe Recht hat, das Gewässer zu befischen?

In meinen Augen, haben beide Recht. So eine Situation könnte in einem kurzen, freundlichen Gespräch von vorne herein, gelöst werden.
z.B. könnte der Karpfenangler dann für die 15 bis 30 Minuten, wo der Raubfischspezi an der besagten Stelle fischen möchte, einfach mal seine Montagen aus dem Wasser hohlen und nachher wieder ausbringen und gut ist! ... Und beide Angler können ihrer Passion in Ruhe und ohne Ärger nachgehen.
Sollte es beim Karpfenangeln auf die 15 bis 30 Minuten ankommen wo es Fangen oder nicht Fangen geht, dann sitzt man irgendwie an der falschen Stelle.
Andersrum könnte der „Schlepper“ natürlich auch kurz nach den genauen Stellen fragen, wo die Montagen des Karpfenanglers liegen. Ggf. kann er diese dann recht einfach „umfischen“ und gut ist. Aber auch hier gehört es wiederum dazu, miteinander zu reden.


In dieselbe Kategorie gehört das „Querspannen“.
Es ist in meinen Augen auch völliger Humbuck, wenn ein Karpfenangler seine Schnüre (Montagen) so ablegt, dass er damit sämtliche Plätze, die ggf. neben Ihm liegen, unbefischbar macht. Man sollte sich bei der Platzwahl also immer so entscheiden, dass der spätere Spot auch tatsächlich, möglichst gerade aus, vor einem liegt.
Als Beispiel hier mal ein Bild wie es nicht sein sollte (zumindest wenn man nicht alleine am Gewässer ist). Der Angler würde mit dieser Art und Weise, die komplette, orange markierte Seite, blockieren. Er sitzt auf einer Breite von 4 - 5 Metern, macht aber somit gut 150 Meter Uferbereich, für Andere unbefischbar. Und das muss (darf) nicht sein, vor allem nicht, wenn andere Angler auch am See sind.














Müll
Etwas, was für alle Menschen gilt, welche sich in der freien Natur bewegen.
Müll lässt sich leider nicht immer vermeiden. In der heutigen Zeit ist eben alles super toll verpackt, was stellenweiße, durchaus Sinn macht. 
Allerdings sollte es eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein, dass man den Müll, den man am Wasser so „ansammelt“, auch wieder ohne Murren mit nach Hause nimmt und dort, in der dafür bereit stehende Mülltonne, entsorgt. Das ist etwas, was niemandem Weh tut und was auch nicht zu viel verlangt sein kann. Hier könnte man sogar so weit gehen und den Anglern durchaus mal den Erlaubnisschein entziehen, wenn sie Müll am Wasser liegen lassen. 


Alkohol
Eine Sache die nicht zu unterschätzen ist, ist der Alkoholkonsum am Wasser.
Es spricht absolut nichts dagegen, wenn man während eines Angeltages, auch mal ein oder zwei Bierchen trinkt. Hat man eine längere Session über mehrere Tage geplant, so ist es auch kein so großes Problem, wenn es mal bis zu vier oder fünf Bierchen (über den Tag verteilt) werden. 
Eines sollte aber immer gewährt sein. Man muss die Kontrolle über sich selbst behalten können. 
Es kann fatale Folgen haben, wenn ein Angler „sturzbetrunken“ nachts ins Boot muss um einen Fisch zu drillen. Und selbst wenn man heftig schwankend, am Ufer drillt, kann da unter Umständen, sehr Böse enden.
Ein anderer Punkt ist die Außenwirkung. Es macht schlichtweg, überhaupt keinen guten Eindruck auf andere Angler und vor allem auf evtl. vorbei kommende Passanten, wenn sich da am Ufer eines Gewässers, besoffene und meistens noch laut grölende Angler tummeln.
Wer Party haben möchte, soll bitte in die Disco gehen. Dort kann er sich austoben.
Wenn wir Angeln sind, muss sich der Alkoholkonsum einfach in Grenzen halten. Fertig aus.




Respekt
Als letzten Aspekt möchte ich den Respekt ansprechen. Respekt ist eine Tugend, die niemals falsch ist.
Sei es den anderen Anglern gegenüber, sei es Passanten gegenüber, sei es Aufsichtsorganen gegenüber und,… sei es den Fischen gegenüber.

Selektive Entnahme oder auch das oft beschilderte „C&R“ wird von manchen Petrijüngern, nahezu als heiliger Grundsatz der Karpfenangelei gesehen. Das scheint manchen wichtiger, als die 10 Gebote der Bibel, ohne genau zu reflektieren was an sich, dahinter steht.
Und hier muss man Realist bleiben. Wenn ein Angler für sich entscheidet, dass er einen gefangen Fisch zum Verzehr mit nach Hause nehmen möchte, so ist das sein gutes Recht. Da gibt es einfach nichts, aber auch gar nichts daran zu rütteln. 
Wer C&R für die einzig wahre Sache ansieht, lebt in gewisser Weiße, auf der falschen Insel. Es gibt sicherlich Gründe die für ein Zurücksetzen der gefangen Fische spricht. Doch ebenso gibt es Dinge die ein striktes und pures Zurücksetzen der gefangenen Fische, in Frage stellt. 
Schon alleine die Tatsache, dass wir hier in Deutschland sind, sollte jedem Angler ins Bewusstsein rufen, dass wir mit diesem Thema sehr vorsichtig umgehen müssen. Das ist eine äußerst sensible Sache. Glaubt mir, dieses Thema wird nicht nur bei uns Anglern diskutiert!

Respekt haben aber auch alle anderen Angler verdient. Sei es der Stipper, sei es der Forellenzupfer, sei es der Zanderspezi oder der allgemeine Allrounder. In einem ganz grundlegenden Teil, sind sie kein bisschen anders als Karpfenspezis. 
Alle sind Angler!
Und genau das sollte man sich immer vor Augen halten.
Dabei ist es auch völlig gleichgültig, mit welchem Angelgerät die jeweiligen Angler unterwegs sind. Ob das Teleruten für 15.-€ sind oder ob das ne Blechpeitsche für 700.-€ ist, das ist völlig nebensächlich. Abgesehen vom Preis, sind beides nix anderes als Angelruten,… und nicht mehr. 
Und auch hier kann man in beide Richtungen schauen. Man braucht einen anderen Angler nicht auslachen oder gar „dumm an machen“, nur weil er ne günstige Telerute benutzt.
Ebenso brauchen sich Angler auch nicht über diejenigen ereifern, die für eine Rute gerne auch etwas mehr Geld ausgeben. 
Das ist die Ermessenssache eines jeden Einzelnen und hat mit Fangerfolg und anglerischem Können überhaupt nix zu tun.



Wenn wir alle, egal welcher Anglerart wir entspringen, zusammen halten und gemeinsam den Konsens suchen, werden wir auch in Zukunft schöne Stunden am Wasser verbringen können. 
Das sollte es uns allen Wert sein!





Grüßle

Carras


----------



## punkarpfen (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: ProjektQ - CarpTalk: Verhalten am Wasser (Oktober 2011)*

Blicken wir den Tatsachen ins Auge: Wirklich beliebt sind wir Karpfenangler nicht! Abgesehen von der Angelgeräterindustrie mag uns kaum jemand. Der Grund dafür sind nur eine ganz kleine Anzahl schwarzer Schafe, die dem Ruf der Karpfenangler nachhaltig geschadet haben. Leider taugen auch prominente „Hunter“ selten als Vorbild, wenn in den Karpfenmagazinen massive Futterkampagnen und das Überschreiten geltender Ge- und Verbote propagiert wird.
Aber es sind nicht nur die sogenannten Profis, sondern Missstände sind auch beim allwochenendlichen „behunten“ der Vereinsteiche zu beobachten. Zirkuszeltgroße Prahmhaubenzelte flankiert von den modernsten Hi-Pods werden am wenige Hektar großen Tümpel aufgeschlagen und signalisieren: Hier bin ich und das ist bis Sonntag mein Revier! Um auch die letzte Ecke des Teiches beangeln zu können, werden alle Ruten mit einem Köderboot bis zum gegenüberliegenden Ufer gefahren und mit reichlich Futter bedacht. Nach dem abendlichen Grill- und Saufgelage wird der Angelplatz mit „weißen, übelriechenden Tretminen“ markiert und die Bissanzeiger werden halbstündlich auf voller Lautstärke auf ihre Funktion hin überprüft. 
Am nächsten Morgen kommen ein paar als evolutionär rückständig betrachtete Kochtopfangler, die man natürlich nicht zu grüßen braucht. Wer nicht tausende Euro für Tackle ausgibt, der hat einfach noch nicht begriffen, worauf es im Leben ankommt. Natürlich versucht man diese zu der heiligen C&R Kirche zu bekehren und beschimpft diese, falls sie die Frechheit haben sollten, ihren Fang essen zu wollen.


 Sicherlich ein extremes Beispiel, was mir (gottseidank) so geballt noch nicht untergekommen ist. Wem also etwas am Erhalt unserer Passion liegt, der braucht eigentlich nur ein paar Grundregeln zu beherzigen, die größtenteils schon von einem guten Elternhaus vermittelt worden sein sollten.
 Zunächst einmal sollte man sich am Gewässer so unauffällig wie möglich verhalten. Das schätzen nicht nur andere Angler, sondern auch der eine oder andere Karpfen dürfte dadurch zusätzlich gefangen werden. Ein kleiner Wetterschutz genügt mir (auch im Winter) und auch Rutenablagen sollten vorrangig den Umständen angepasst werden. Wer Statussymbole sucht/braucht, kann sich ja beim Angeln ein paar dicke Goldketten und Markenuhren umhängen. ;-)

 Der zweite Punkt betrifft den Umgang mit anderen (Anglern und Passanten). Egal ob der andere Petrijünger nur eine Rute vom Discounter oder eine Komplettaustattung englischer Nobelmarken hat, sind beides vollwertige Angler denen man freundlich und kollegial zu begegnen hat. Wir Angler sind eine Gemeinschaft, die alle der gleichen Passion nachgehen, völlig egal ob, Stipper, Spinangler, Raubfischangler oder sonstwas. Was spricht dagegen sich abzusprechen und freundlich auszutauschen? Ein kurzer Smalltalk bricht so manches Eis und verhindert Ärger, bevor er entstehen kann. Dabei ist es völlig egal, ob der Angler seinem Hobby zur Ergänzung des Speiseplanes oder nur zum „Fischefotographieren“ nachgeht. Wo wir gerade beim Speiseplan sind; einen Klappspaten gibt es in jedem Baumarkt oder Autozubehörhandel für unter 10 Euro und man  hat damit ein sehr wertvolles Multifunktionswerkzeug. Man kann damit ein festgefahrenes Auto freischaufeln, Sandburgen bauen und vor allem kann man damit seine Exkremente vergraben. Hier eine kurze Gebrauchsanweisung: Man gräbt ein Loch (je nach erwarteter Füllmenge ca. 15cm tief), erledigt sein Geschäft, abputzen, zuschaufeln -  fertig. Nur ein Tipp: Ich würde kurz vorher nochmal pinkeln. Wer mag kann den Spaten auch noch mit einem „Fox“ - Aufkleber pimpen.  
 Das war jetzt genug „erhobener Zeigefinger“, ab ans Wasser im Herbst beißen die Dicken – und benehmt euch !


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: ProjektQ - CarpTalk: Verhalten am Wasser (Oktober 2011)*

Ich habe lange überlegt _ob_, _was_ und _warum_ ich zu diesem Thema meine Gedanken aufschreibe. Vor allem das "_warum_" hat mich am meisten Überlegung gekostet...

Ist es wirklich nötig, das man über das Verhalten und Auftreten von Anglern und anderen erholungssuchenden Bürgern am Wasser bzw. in der Natur einen Carp Talk schreiben muß? 

Bei einem sonntäglichen Spaziergang mit meiner Freundin an einer meiner Hausstrecken wurde es mir klar... Ja, ich _muß_ und _will_ darüber schreiben. Vor allem, weil diesmal die Angler (neben der Natur) nicht die Verursacher sind, sondern die Leidtragenden. 

Außerdem verfolgt mich die Sache schon seit dem Jahr 2005 und die wohl nächstes Jahr endlich ihr gutes Ende findet.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bei der Gewässerstrecke handelt es sich um ein Landschaftschutzgebiet in Koblenz zwischen der Kläranlage und dem Industriehafen Wallersheim.
In den 13 Buhnenfeldern haben schon viel Koblenzer Schängel das Schwimmen gelernt und im Sommer waren die Buhnen ein beliebter Treffpunkt zum Schwimmen und Grillen von Anwohnern der angrenzenden Stadtteile.
 
Auch die Angler waren immer sehr zahlreich vertreten, denn die Fahrrinne reicht, je nach Wasserstand, bei einigen Buhnen sehr nahe an den Kopf heran.

Und trotz der vielen Besucher war dieses Stück Rheinufer ein Naturparadies, denn es war ungeschriebenes Gesetz den Müll wieder mitzunehmen. Und wenn wirklich einer der Jugendlichen mal über die Strenge geschlagen hat... Nun, er konnte drauf wetten das seine Eltern davon erfuhren und er sich dann "freiwillig" gemeldet hat zum Ufer säubern. 

Man konnte den Eisvogel beobachten und die Wasservögel  brüteten am Ufer. 
Im hohen Gras war Leben ohne Ende, genauso wie in den Weidenbüschen.

Auch ich habe hier sehr viel schöne Stunden verbracht und die Hafeneinfahrt war über lange Zeit der Treffpunkt von mir und einigen Angelfreuden die ich über das Anglerboard kennen gelernt habe.   

Und im Jahr 2004 kam der Anfang vom Ende... Da entdeckten einige Jugendliche der umliegenden Landkreise dieses Stück zum Party feiern...  
Nachdem die ersten ihren Müll liegen gelassen hatten, sprachen wir die nächsten am darauffolgenden Wochenende an und baten sie ihren Müll doch mitzunehmen.

Uns wurde das hoch und heilig verspochen... Das Ergebniss kann sich jeder vorstellen. Noch während der Feier wurden die ersten Flaschen zerschmissen und das Lagerfeuer wurde immer größer. 





 




 


Komischerweise fehlten immer mehr der Schilder die dieses Gebiet als Landschaftsschutzgebiet auswiesen. 
Und vom Hochwasser wurden die nicht weggespült ..

Anruf bei verschiedenen Behörden... keine Zeit, nicht zuständig usw usw...  

So ging das über die Sommermonate. Und die Leute wurden immer zahlreicher, teilweise rollten da ganze Familienverbände an, die über das ganze Wochenenden regelrechte Zeltstädte aufbauten. 

Und mitten drinn immer wieder ein paar Angelruten. 





 




 


Der einsame Rekord in 13 Buhnenfeldern: 67 Zelte, davon mehrere Großraumzelte und 42 Grills oder Feuerstellen!!! 

Teilweise wurden Bäume gefällt, damit wieder Feuerholz zur Verfügung stand. 





 




 


Und wir haben immer noch an der Hafeneinfahrt unsere Stellung gehalten, regelmäßig SchuPo, WaPo und Ordnungsamt verständigt... Keine Zeit, nicht zuständig, kein Personal, usw usw.... 

Die Sache steigerte sich eigentlich von Jahr zu Jahr... Anreise mit 9-Sitzern und Anhänger oder langen Fahrzeugkolonen incl. Stromaggregaten und Biergarnituren, Bedrohung und "Wegschicken"  von Familien und Jugendlichen der angrenzenden Stadtteile. 

Paradoxerweise waren kaum Autos mit Koblenzer Kennzeichen dabei... MYK, WW, SIM, AK waren die häufigsten. 

Die Müllberge wuchsen und wuchsen, ebenso die Freilufttoiletten. Manche Gebüsche sahen aus wie ein Weihnachtsbaum. 
Nur rochen sie nicht so angenehm....

In harmlosen Fällen werden die Getränke "nur" mit dem Einkaufswagen ans Ufer kutschiert. Dieser mutiert dann nach dem nächsten Hochwasser zum Ködergrab. 
Es gab aber auch schon Fälle wo mit Quad`s incl. selbst gebautem Anhänger das Material ans Ufer gefahren wurde. Selbstredend quer durch die Botanik ohne Rücksicht auf brütende Vögel.





 


Im Jahr 2008 hatten wir die Nase voll. An einem schönen  Sommerwochenende machten wir über 50 Fotos und schickten diese mit einer  E-Mail an die Koblenzer Zeitung.

Ich bekam sogar einen Rückruf und es wurde ein Ortstermin ausgemacht.  Bei einem weiteren Telefonat kam zur Sprache wer da sein Unwesen treibt. 

Und was eigentlich keiner für möglich gehalten hat, trat ein: wir wurden  ohne Angabe von Gründen oder einer Absage, vom Reporter versetzt! 
Selbst auf Anrufe und E-Mails kam keinerlei Reaktion. Die Frau xxx ist außer Haus, auf Lehrgang, krank oder im Urlaub. Und ja, sie ruft zurück, ganz bestimmt...

Das zog sich über den ganzen Sommer hin!!!  

Bis zum heutigen Tag hat sich  niemand für zuständig gehalten diesem Treiben ein Ende zu setzen!! Weder seitens der Behörden noch wollte (oder konnte) die örtliche Presse darüber berichten. 

Der Eisvogel ist weg, das Schwanenpaar ist in den Industriehafen  abgewandert und hat da mehrfach versucht zu brüten. Leider ohne Erfolg,  die Jungen sind mehrfach in der bis zu 4m hohen Steinpackung jämmerlich  in Löchern und Spalten verreckt. Noch bevor sie einmal im Wasser waren. 

Und brütende Enten hat man da schon lange nicht mehr gesehen, genausowenig wie die Fischreiher... 
Dafür gibt es jetzt noch mehr Ratten wie früher und die schon in kapitalen Größen das sogar mir etwas mulmig wird.

Selbst die Vorstände der Angelvereine aus den angerenzenden Stadteilen haben keinerlei Interesse gezeigt, hier einzuschreiten oder uns zu unterstützen!

Ich aber kann und will dieses Stück Natur nicht diesen Vandalen überlassen. 
Die Flußufer sind für alle da und ich habe vollstes Verständniss wenn sich Leute dort zum Feiern treffen weil sie keinen Garten haben oder die Wohnung einfach zu klein ist.

Aber hier nimmt sich ein kleiner Teil das Recht herraus, sich auf Kosten der Natur und der restlichen Bevölkerung ein schönes Wochenende zum machen und noch nicht einmal ein Müllproblem danach zu haben... 

Ich habe viel versucht und habe viel getan, um diesem Zustand im Jahr 2012 ein Ende zu setzen.  
Die letzte Handlung wird in den nächsten Wochen stattfinden, dann weht im Sommer an der Strecke am Wallersheimer Hafen ein anderer Wind.

Und ich freue mich jetzt schon darauf, wieder Koblenzer Angler dort zu treffen, nicht mehr durch Berge von Glasscherben laufen zu müssen, beim Nachtangeln auch mal ein Nickerchen machen zu können und vielleicht irgendwann wieder den Eisvogel oder die Mandarin-Enten vor die Kamera zu bekommen.... 

Außerdem will ich euch aufzeigen das man sich nicht immer nur über einen Zustand am Wasser beschweren sollte...  

Man sollte auch den  _Mut haben und selbst_ dazu beitragen um etwas zu ändern. 

Die Natur kann nicht reden und kann nicht anprangern was ihr angetan wird, sie leidet still.  

Meistens jedenfalls, wenn nicht gerade mal ein Entenküken in einem Stück weggeworfener Angelschnur krepiert. 

*Wenn ihr einen Mißstand am Wasser oder in der Natur vorfindet, denkt immer daran: Ihr könnt etwas ändern und es ist auch die Pflicht von uns allen, alles in unserer  Macht stehende zu tun damit sich etwas ändert!* 

Auch wenn es viel Zeit, Nerven und manchmal auch privates Geld kostet. 

Die Natur und die Kinder werden es euch danken.


----------



## marcus7 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: ProjektQ - CarpTalk: Verhalten am Wasser (Oktober 2011)*

Erstmal ein freundliches "Hallo" in die CT-Runde und die ganze Karpfen-Ecke!


Also ich will ehrlich sein, über mein Verhalten am Wasser habe ich mir wirklich lange Zeit überhaupt keine Gedanken gemacht.
Der ganzen Geschichte habe ich in meiner reinen Allround-Zeit auch keinerlei Beachtung geschenkt, warum auch? Ich habe geangelt wie ich es wollte und gut wars gewesen.
Ich kann mich nicht erinnern das es jemals einen „Vorfall“ aufgrund von Streit o.ä. gab.

Womit wir auch schon gleich mehr oder weniger beim Thema wären: Das Karpfenfischen an sich.
Keine andere Angelart bzw. Personenkreis ist heutzutage unter Anglern dermaßen in Verruf geraten wie „die“ Karpfenangler.
So kam es auch bei mir zu ersten Auseinandersetzungen. Das erste an was ich mich erinnern kann war ein älterer Bootsangler mit dem mein Kollege und ich in Streit gerieten.

Ich muss dazu sagen das dabei auch beide Parteien ziemlich stur waren.
Wir beide wollten es nicht einsehen unsere Ruten von der „Erfolgsstelle“ zu nehmen (die ca. 130m vom Ufer entfernt lag), damit der Bootsangler dort entlang schleppen kann.
Er wiederum war sogar so dreist die Leine zu kappen...
Ich weiß noch ganz genau wie wir gekocht haben, da hat nicht mehr viel gefehlt...

Das alles war auch in unserem ersten Jahr sozusagen, wo wir noch heiß wie Frittenfett waren. Aus heutiger Sicht kann ich darüber nur noch schmunzeln, etwas ähnliches ist mir seitdem nicht mehr passiert. Entweder habe ich mich mit den Kollegen über ein Gespräch arrangiert oder eben von Anfang an dort gefischt wo es entweder keine Bootsangler hinzieht bzw. rel. Ufernah.

Ein weiterer Punkt den ich mir inklusive meinem Kollegen in den „Anfangsjahren“ noch Ankreiden muss war definitiv unser Bild was wir teilweise am Wasser abgegeben haben.
Kiste Pils auf dem Platz und die Pullen quer auf dem Schlachtfeld verteilt, ganz nüchtern waren wir dann natürlich auch nicht mehr und der Müll flog kreuz und quer auf den Platz....
Gut, wir haben ausnahmslos alles aufgeräumt und mitgenommen wenn wir abgerückt sind, dennoch gab es für den Zeitraum unseres Aufenthaltes mit Sicherheit kein wirklich positives Bild an unser Umfeld, uns war das damals schlichtweg egal.
Heute bin ich da eine Ecke weiter und weiß genau das es kaum Mühe Macht bzw. „Enthaltsamkeit“ verlangt das Ganze gepflegter und dezenter über die Bühne zu bringen, sprich Müll gleich eintüten, Pullen vorne ins Zelt rein und es nach dem x-ten auch mal gut sein lassen.

Mit dem großen Punkt Futter habe ich pers. noch nie Differenzen mit anderen Sportsfreunden gehabt und auch von anderen in meinem Verein mitbekommen. Der Verein in dem ich bin ist auch alles andere als der stereotypisierte deutsche Angelverein mit zig Verboten und altmodischem Denken. Da bin ich echt glücklich drüber und es funktioniert auch ausgezeichnet, leider sieht das in vielen Vereinen etwas anders aus.
Besonders Leute die viel fischen gehen (oder überhaupt Karpfenangler) sieht man selten eine Tätigkeit in einem Vereinsvorstand verrichten.
Gerade hier, so denke ich, wäre es wichtig etwas aktiver zu werden wenn die Möglichkeit besteht, anstatt sich in die Schar derer einzureihen die an ihrem Verein ständig etwas auszusetzen haben. Ein wichtiger Schritt um dem guten Miteinander am Wasser und drumherum mit anderen Sportsfreunden näher zu kommen.

Also zu der „Platzmeierei“ rund um das füttern eines Jahresplatzes kann ich überhaupt nichts beitragen, weder ich noch jemand den ich kenne hat dies jemals praktiziert.
Wer es macht, okay- ich und sicher auch andere Angler akzeptieren und tolerieren das voll und ganz, nur gerät derjenige schnell in die Versuchung bzw. zu der festen Überzeugung das dieser Platz „seiner“ sei. Solls ja schon gegeben haben...

Abschließend noch eine kleine Konfrontation, geschehen bei meinem letzten Trip:

Ein Kollege und ich wollten über das lange WE am Tag d. deut. Einheit 3 Tage an meinem Haus-See fischen.
Mein Kollege fischt noch nicht sehr lange und war dementsprechend heiß auf einen guten Fangerfolg.
Leider fuhren wir in der ersten Nacht eine Pleite ein und wechselten den Platz. Der neue Platz an dem wir waren ermöglichte es uns long range auf einen Spot vor einem Badestrand zu fischen. Dort direkt hinsetzen wollten wir uns nicht, aufgrund des regen Publikumsverkehrs.
Dort hatte ich 2 Wochen zuvor recht gut gefangen. Und so kam es, das mein Kollege auch in recht kurzer Zeit einen fisch verlor sowie einen Fehlbiss zu verzeichnen hatte.
Die Fische waren definitiv dort und wir beide erleichtert hinsichtlich des Fanges für die anstehende Angelzeit. Doch wie der Teufel es wollte kamen direkt nach den beiden Fisch-Aktionen eine Vielzahl an Tauchern, welche genau an der Stelle an der Uferkante entlang tauchten und auch gleich eine unserer Ruten auslösten....
Mein Kumpel war auch gleich auf 180, nicht unbedingt wegen der ausgelösten Rute vielmehr hatte er (ich übrigens auch ;-)) sich schon so sehr darauf gefreut endlich mal richtig „abzuräumen“, da dies dort zu dem Zeitpunkt gewiss war...

Wir haben das Feld geräumt, zwar mit leichtem Zähneknirschen, aber wir konnten den vielen Tauchern ja wohl kaum verbieten dort zu tauchen, zumal das auch anmaßend wäre, schließlich möchte jeder sein Hobby ausüben.
Wir mussten dieses mal eben leider in den sauren Apfel beißen und auf einen guten Fang verzichten, aber so ist das nun mal es kommen auch wieder Tage an denen alles passt...
Wenigstens konnten wir es uns in dieser Session kulinarisch gut gehen lassen mit Fleisch in Reifengröße und mit (zuhause) vorbereiteten, leckeren Krebsen im Kräutersud...Yammi ;-)
Und einen Trost-Fisch gab es nach erneutem Platzwechsel auch noch für meinen Kumpel, kleines happy end also#6.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen eine tolle restliche Saison und bleibt sauber!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Marcus


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: ProjektQ - CarpTalk: Verhalten am Wasser (November 2011)*

Ein wichtiges Thema gelungen aufgearbeitet.#6


----------



## Lütten (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: ProjektQ - CarpTalk: Verhalten am Wasser (November 2011)*

Oh man, ich kenne leider auch solche traurigen beispiele wie das von Asphaltmonster. Sowas macht mich wirklich traurig und wütend, seit dem ich etwas weiter denke als noch vor oder während der pubertät, nehme ich immer müll mit wenn ich in der natur bin, meistens fremden müll - ich brech mir dabei kein bein also warum nicht.

Ich frage mich oft warum viele leute ihren müll da lassen, einfach egal, möchtegern rüpelverhalten ?! Ich verstehe sowas nicht... 

Auch diejenigen die den müll dort hinterlassen wollen doch meistens irgendwann wiederkommen... stört es solche leute nicht wenn sie dort wieder ankommen und es liegt müll - und noch schlimmer - glasscherben rum?! 

Letzte woche einen auf coolen jugendlichen machen und die bierflasche irgendwo zerdeppern und am nächsten wochenende selbst barfuß reinlatschen ?! Der hund vom kumpel schneidet sich die pfoten auf, der nächste latscht in eine "tretmine" 

Einfach unnötig und traurig sowas


----------

